# One way to stop point creep....vote



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I suppose this is one way to reduce point creep.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/no...-claims-they-could-lose-out-of-state-licenses

I will be very glad when this election cycle is over. Both parties are really outdoing themselves in moronic actions this year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I loathe election politics...


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow. That’s a new one.


----------

